# Attempted thefts of GT-R's overnight



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

So, I was awoken in the early hours of this morning to the sound of cracking plastic. Recognising the sound as the same one I heard following an attempt break in I had last year (when I owned a 370Z) I quickly got up. I discovered the UPVC surround from a downstairs window had been removed ready for removing the glass. I reported it to Police who promptly attended.

However, when the Police FSI officer attended a few minutes ago, he told me he had just come from another attempt break only 3 miles away. Again, the same M.O as mine, occured in the early hours of this morning, but this time the occupant's house alarm sounded disturbing the would be thieves. The occupant's vehicle? Another GT-R. Too much of a coincidence to be unconnected.

My car is on the driveway overnight but the other guy's was in his garage.

It doesn't put me off owning vehicles such as these, but it appears someone wanted one stolen to order.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

MD7 said:


> So, I was awoken in the early hours of this morning to the sound of cracking plastic. Recognising the sound as the same one I heard following an attempt break in I had last year (when I owned a 370Z) I quickly got up. I discovered the UPVC surround from a downstairs window had been removed ready for removing the glass. I reported it to Police who promptly attended.
> 
> However, when the Police FSI officer attended a few minutes ago, he told me he had just come from another attempt break only 3 miles away. Again, the same M.O as mine, occured in the early hours of this morning, but this time the occupant's house alarm sounded disturbing the would be thieves. The occupant's vehicle? Another GT-R. Too much of a coincidence to be unconnected.
> 
> ...


not good mate...whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

I'm near Wolverhampton in the West Midlands.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Scum bags. I'd invest in a cheap alarm, even the blinking LED's on the PIR's might be enough to scare em off.

Anders


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Yep, absolute scum, they have nothing, never amount to anything and live the life of parasites.

My house is fully alarmed and has numerous internal doors with locks. If they had gained access, the alarm would have sounded as soon as they entered.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Have a look at this thread dude

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154462-thieves-eyeing-up-my-car.html


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lowlife's.. Hope they die a slow painful death.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Rich001 said:


> Lowlife's.. Hope they die a slow painful death.


+1 and then burn slowly in hell.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't think I could sleep at night leaving a GTR on a driveway. I realise not everyone has the luxury of a garage but GTR's attrract so much of the right AND wrong attention that it's only a matter of time before it gets vandalised oir nicked if left outside, I would never buy one if I couldn't garage it. Unfortunately even then, if they want to steal it then the only way is to break in to your house and take the keys - we all run that risk. That is a far worse thought than actually losing the car itself !! My brother-in-law awoke to 2 blokes in his room 6 years ago, taking his M3 keys off his bedside table......
Do sleep well tonight chaps )


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Radical1 said:


> Don't think I could sleep at night leaving a GTR on a driveway. I realise not everyone has the luxury of a garage but GTR's attrract so much of the right AND wrong attention that it's only a matter of time before it gets vandalised oir nicked if left outside, I would never buy one if I couldn't garage it. Unfortunately even then, if they want to steal it then the only way is to break in to your house and take the keys - we all run that risk. That is a far worse thought than actually losing the car itself !! My brother-in-law awoke to 2 blokes in his room 6 years ago, taking his M3 keys off his bedside table......
> Do sleep well tonight chaps )


Likewise. 

Had the same thing happen 8yrs ago when the low life smashed their way into my house to get the keys for my TT. As luck would have it they got to the keys before they got to me or my kids (all sleeping). It's a horrible feeling & one i'd never want to repeat.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

scumbags. I herd 90% of people leave there keys in the hallway or in the kitchen so they break into your house now days to steal the keys... Idiots should be shot...
Hope police catch them...

Lucky living in cornwall you can leave your keys in any car and it will still be here when you come back as its small everyone knows everyone.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Has anyone thought of a fake key set. You can leave them on the kitchen table or take them to bed with you and its something you can give the bug?ers when they ask for them at knife point. Give you a chance to get your big stick out when they go outside wondering why nothing is working.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

as5606 said:


> Has anyone thought of a fake key set. You can leave them on the kitchen table or take them to bed with you and its something you can give the bug?ers when they ask for them at knife point. Give you a chance to get your big stick out when they go outside wondering why nothing is working.


Interesting idea.

What about a squirty container of hydrochloric acid at the side of the bed? Or in a water pistol that would be pretty funny. Might get into trouble though


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

The area I live in is relatively crime free and I have never had any issues (apart from the 2 attempt break-ins) in 10 years. Being a Police Officer myself, I can honestly say there is no definitive crime prevention answer. All the alarms, locks, CCTV cameras, dogs etc. imaginable can still not prevent thefts 100%, if someone wants your car they will get it. I don't use my garage as for some reason my insurance is cheaper with it on the driveway overnight and I use it as a gym.

It does seem a strange vehicle to be stolen, the majority of car key burglars want high powered saloons to use in further crime. But, with stock of used examples being so low, I can believe it would have been spirited away in a container to some country (Albania if Top Gear is to be believed, or was it Romania?)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

When I get a GTR again its staying in the garage EVERY night


----------



## Welshone (Sep 7, 2011)

I have 2 French mastiffs ready to great them should they fancy it..!


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Gtr theft*

Guys


Had my house burgled broad daylight 2 weeks ago - centre of a village - police reckon were bradford pros nicking cars to order - fortunately didn't get it but nevertheless a shocking experience considering we have family with 2 small kids and miss us pulled up to the scumbags driving off.

So what's the Market for nicked gtrs? Spares or export?

Regards

Pete


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

How they think to stole it except lift it up with spider-truck ??

It's not that easy to drive off with him since GTR locks steering wheel when turned off ...


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Attempted theft*

Pretty sure they broke in house lookin for keys but couldn't find them so just ransacked place looking.

Wouldnt wish it on anyone - GTR is a defo target


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MD7 said:


> The area I live in is relatively crime free and I have never had any issues (apart from the 2 attempt break-ins) in 10 years. Being a Police Officer myself, I can honestly say there is no definitive crime prevention answer. All the alarms, locks, CCTV cameras, dogs etc. imaginable can still not prevent thefts 100%, if someone wants your car they will get it. I don't use my garage as for some reason my insurance is cheaper with it on the driveway overnight and I use it as a gym.
> 
> It does seem a strange vehicle to be stolen, the majority of car key burglars want high powered saloons to use in further crime. But, with stock of used examples being so low, I can believe it would have been spirited away in a container to some country (Albania if Top Gear is to be believed, or was it Romania?)


MD7,

So if you are a police constabulary, 

- why don't put a tracker on the car with your job station live?

- put a sticker on the window like: If you break into this house, you get caught on the spot

- also put this sticker on the car. so install some infrared sensor on the sides of the car to be triple safe.

- Maybe put a cover that looks like a normal coupe :runaway:. 

- put a police light on your car(off) so that thieves know if they steal it they get caught red-handed. 

- maybe keep the handcuffs at home as spare?:runaway:

Lucky for me I got a garage.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> MD7,
> 
> So if you are a police constabulary,
> 
> ...


Did you read his post?

In ten years, 2 break in's.

His insurance is cheaper if he has the car on the drive no in the garage.

If you're attempting to be smart about someones post, at least read it first :sadwavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Did you read his post?
> 
> In ten years, 2 break in's.
> 
> ...


yes I did read the whole thread. 

That doesn't mean that your car is safe to park there!.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> yes I did read the whole thread.
> 
> That doesn't mean that your car is safe to park there!.


According to the Insurance company (who I am assuming have more info than you) it is!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> According to the Insurance company (who I am assuming have more info than you) it is!


and If it gets stolen are you or the insurance company going to pay for it as you and the insurance company said it's safe.

You can be nowhere safe with a car like this.

I have mine garaged and tracker built in by myself (gps through internet running on a budget laptop 24h/7/365 to keep track of my cars.) The cars where I parked in that neighbourhood had NO car stolen in 20 years. and still precautions taken like my neighbours even with house alarm. I don't have house alarm. You can't predict nothing will happen.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> and If it gets stolen are you or the insurance company going to pay for it as you and the insurance company said it's safe.
> 
> You can be nowhere safe with a car like this.


WTF are you talking about.

The insurance companies premium is cheaper if it i parked on the drive and not in the garage, therefore their risk assesors assess the risk as being less if parked outside.

Therefore as they have used their factual information when deciding the premium and have based their own risk on this.

Oh and if its stolen, the insurance company will be paying for it - hence the premium :nervous:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> You can't predict nothing will happen.


So when insurance companies charge for example £1000 premium per year, do you think that is on the assumption that the £70k car is going to get nicked?

Doesn't sound like good business to me lol.

I think we can assume that they are predicting nothing will happen :sadwavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ok you got a point there, but still if it get stolen. then your .......... so I do care if mine get stolen.

Just garage it guys no other choices.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

What is this means ? What would insurance company says if i park the car IN
the garage and car gets stolen, and insured it "on driveway" ??


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

vex_sb said:


> What is this means ? What would insurance company says if i park the car IN
> the garage and car gets stolen, and insured it "on driveway" ??


I think he means it's the same price either garaged or on the driveway for him.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> ok you got a point there, but still if it get stolen. then your .......... so I do care if mine get stolen. Just garage it guys no other choices.


Youre not getting this :nervous:

The insurance company are saying that it is cheaper (and thereforeless risk) to have your car parked on your drve and not in the garage.

They haven't guessed at this, they use risk assessment professionals


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

He got luck then.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> He got luck then.


 What are you on about? Its not luck , they have done a risk assessment and determined that it is the safer option.

Obviously there is a great risk of having the car garaged, perhaps you are less likely to be disturbed, I'm not a risk analyst so I can't say why, but clearly for one reason or another you are better off having your car on the drive than in a garage


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

How in the hell car on driveway can be safer than in garage lol ?


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

vex_sb said:


> How in the hell car on driveway can be safer than in garage lol ?


There's a risk of damaging the car getting it in and out of the garage. Far more of a risk, given that you potentially do it everyday, than there is of it being nicked. That's as I understand it.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

scampbird said:


> There's a risk of damaging the car getting it in and out of the garage. Far more of a risk, given that you potentially do it everyday, than there is of it being nicked. That's as I understand it.


lol thats not the reason.

It is simply that a thief is less likely to be disturbed in a garage


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> lol thats not the reason.
> 
> It is simply that a thief is less likely to be disturbed in a garage, that's what my mates tell me when they've blagged them


Mike, you really need to be more careful what you say on the forum:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> lol thats not the reason.
> 
> It is simply that a thief is less likely to be disturbed in a garage


Actually the damage from garage door reason is exactly what Admiral told us about the wife's Abarth, i.e. the premium was cheaper with it on the driveway.

What is interesting is whether they would still cover a theft of the car if it was parked in the garage when they specified it should be parked on the drive?

In the winter, we prefer to park it in the garage for obvious reasons once it gets frosty.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Actually the damage from garage door reason is exactly what Admiral told us about the wife's Abarth, i.e. the premium was cheaper with it on the driveway.


Obviously that is the case with woman, I was refering to blokes who can reverse park lol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was also told by Admiral it is cheaper not being in the garage. I remember having a massive fight with them about whether the garage in my apartment block was actually a garage or residential parking. They insisted it was the latter I (naively thinking that garaging the car would be cheaper) insisted it was the former. I decided to follow their logic when they gave me the relative costs for each scenario 

Whilst I haven't discussed this at length with their underwriters the basic logic seems to be that in a relatively small private space it is easier for thieves to go unobserved and this more than offsets the slightly increased risk from vandalism and visibility by leaving the car in residential parking/the driveway.

I have to say I was somewhat surprised by this but at least they seem to be consistent.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

But the question remains, would our car actually be insured against theft if parked in the garage?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

AndyE14 said:


> I was also told by Admiral it is cheaper not being in the garage. I remember having a massive fight with them about whether the garage in my apartment block was actually a garage or residential parking. They insisted it was the latter I (naively thinking that garaging the car would be cheaper) insisted it was the former. I decided to follow their logic when they gave me the relative costs for each scenario
> 
> Whilst I haven't discussed this at length with their underwriters the basic logic seems to be that in a relatively small private space it is easier for thieves to go unobserved and this more than offsets the slightly increased risk from vandalism and visibility by leaving the car in residential parking/the driveway.
> 
> I have to say I was somewhat surprised by this but at least they seem to be consistent.


Just been getting Insurance quotes for mine today & according to an online quote it is cheaper in a garage? Wonder if it depends on post code?

Dave


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Everyone's mentioning Admiral in the same breath as dirve being safer than garage. Clearly Admiral will have their reaosns, but I suspect most insurers will take the opposite view. Both can be correct based on their respective insured portfolios.

On another matter, does anyone else think the thread title reads like a twocer's rallying cry?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mickv said:


> reads like a twocer's rallying cry?


whats a twocer? I stopped reading Max Power and Fast Car too long ago to remember


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

one who "takes without the owner's consent" :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mickv said:


> Everyone's mentioning Admiral in the same breath as dirve being safer than garage. Clearly Admiral will have their reaosns, but I suspect most insurers will take the opposite view. Both can be correct based on their respective insured portfolios.
> 
> On another matter, does anyone else think the thread title reads like a twocer's rallying cry?


Nobody listen to Mick, he knows nothing about risk assessment!

Re the title, I thought t sounded like an instruction too!

As regards the garage thing that david keeps asking, the answer is yes they will still pay out but not without checking first. They send insurance investigators round and if there is doubt will ask the neibours where the car is typically parked. If it's usually outside you are ok. If it's recalled as being garaged all the time, you'd be in trouble. I would imagine you could argue it with them and in the worst case pay the additional premium for it having been declared garaged instead of drivewayed (assuming admiral).

it's the same checking they do regarding postcode. I had to ask them this as for a good year in my 20s I was equally at two address and due to the postcode difference had to question where to keep and insuire my car.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Adam.

Yes I know a little about risk (although general insurance is not my area) but clearly I'm not as clever as you, as I have yet to work out how to be in two places at once!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Nobody listen to Mick, he knows nothing about risk assessment!
> 
> Re the title, I thought t sounded like an instruction too!
> 
> As regards the garage thing that david keeps asking, the answer is yes they will still pay out but not without checking first. They send insurance investigators round and if there is doubt will ask the neibours where the car is typically parked. If it's usually outside you are ok. If it's recalled as being garaged all the time, you'd be in trouble. I would imagine you could argue it with them and in the worst case pay the additional premium for it having been declared garaged instead of drivewayed (assuming admiral).


Hmm, I'll have to ask them specifically. If there's a risk they won't pay out at all if it's garaged, then clearly it's worth paying the extra premium.
Pain then being of course it will have to be parked in the garage ALL the time, when it's easier to load the kids in when it's parked outside when it's not winter...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Another classic "what if" thread. We've all got insurance and we all know that the insurers will do their best to get out of paying regardless of the level of cover we have. I'll wait till my car is stolen before fretting over the intricacies of whether it was in the garage or not. As long as the thieves leave the few bottles of extra strength cider where they should be there's not too much to get bothered about.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mickv said:


> Thanks Adam.
> 
> Yes I know a little about risk (although general insurance is not my area) but clearly I'm not as clever as you, as I have yet to work out how to be in two places at once!


They teach us how to bend the rules of space and time at patent attorney school. Don't they teach you that at actuary school?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

No Adam, unfortunately not, but my GTR fills that particular ***** in my armour:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

The only time i've been the victim or a car theft (having being burgled to get the keys), my car was on the drive but was insured as being in the garage.

My garage was flat roofed & had decking above, but this particular evening it was very cold & the door was frozen so i didn't want to risk putting my car in the garage & not being able to get it out the following morning.

The only ever time my car was left out overnight was the night it got stolen. Insurance company had no issue with this & paid out for a brand new replacement.

Although i've no idea on how insurance companies calculate certain risks i would NEVER be comfortable leaving my car on view or outside overnight for many reasons so would always lock it away.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

w8pmc said:


> The only time i've been the victim or a car theft (having being burgled to get the keys), my car was on the drive but was insured as being in the garage.
> 
> My garage was flat roofed & had decking above, but this particular evening it was very cold & the door was frozen so i didn't want to risk putting my car in the garage & not being able to get it out the following morning.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Admiral insist that IF the car is insured in the garage, it _has_ to be in the garage by 10pm through to morning if parked at your home address. They refer to it as a curfew. 

Don't know how hard they'd try to get out of it if it was nicked off the drive, but you do sign papers saying you accept those explicit conditions.

Not sure what my CCI cover stipulates.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm. Admiral insist that IF the car is insured in the garage, it _has_ to be in the garage by 10pm through to morning if parked at your home address. They refer to it as a curfew.
> 
> .



So you are on a date with a hot chick and it comes to 2130 and the conversation would have to be "Sorry but I have to get back home as I am not allowed to have my car out after 10pm!"


Craziness!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ANDYR35 said:


> So you are on a date with a hot chick and it comes to 2130 and the conversation would have to be "Sorry but I have to get back home as I am not allowed to have my car out after 10pm!"
> 
> 
> Craziness!!!


No of course not! As I said "if parked at your home address". If anywhere else, it can be parked wherever, whenever.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Date with a hot chick??

The closest I get to that is driving home with a ready cooked chicken for my tea!


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Two males were arrested earlier this week following a report of a burglary-in-progress at a house in the West Midlands. During interview, they were arrested for another 35 burglaries/attempts, of which 2, were mine and the other GT-R owner nearby.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

MD7 said:


> Two males were arrested earlier this week following a report of a burglary-in-progress at a house in the West Midlands. During interview, they were arrested for another 35 burglaries/attempts, of which 2, were mine and the other GT-R owner nearby.


Shame it wasn't another case of homeowner stabs intruder(s)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MD7 said:


> Two males were arrested earlier this week following a report of a burglary-in-progress at a house in the West Midlands. During interview, they were arrested for another 35 burglaries/attempts, of which 2, were mine and the other GT-R owner nearby.


Great news. Hope it's a suitably long sentence.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Great news. Hope it's a suitably long sentence.


Somehow I very much doubt that!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

MD7 said:


> Two males were arrested earlier this week following a report of a burglary-in-progress at a house in the West Midlands. During interview, they were arrested for another 35 burglaries/attempts, of which 2, were mine and the other GT-R owner nearby.


does it say where they were from and a description or anything else?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Impossible said:


> does it say where they were from and a description or anything else?


So you are a police constable and you could declare everything


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

just interested.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A garaged car might be in better overall nick as the owner takes the trouble to protect it. 

It may also be an indication that the car is worth more for some reason if it has its own garage and is not left outside.

'Kept in a box' might add premium to the goods.


----------

